# Venison Chorizo Sausage Recipe



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2012)

This is a VERY good recipe.  Easy as can be.  All you need is ground venison burger and a few basic ingredients.   

Chorizo is a traditional Mexican sausage.  I used to see it in links hanging from street signs by vendors selling it at busy intersections or on stretches of highway.  It was either green or red in color.  

If you like Mexican food, you will really like this.

1LB Ground Venison (You can always substitute ground pork).
1TSP Salt
1TSP Oregano
1/2 - 1 TSP Cumin.  Adjsut to your preference.  I prefer 1 TSP
1TBSP Chili Powder
1 TBSP Ancho Powder (If you can not get Ancho, then substitute with chili powder.  I buy dried Ancho and chop them up in a food processor)
2 cloves of garlic
2TSP White Vinegar

Alternate:  Add 1TSP Cayenne.. I hold it out because my wife says it's too spicy

Hand mix all ingredients in a bowl.  Knead it thoroughly to make sure all spices and ingredients are thoroughly mixed.  I always fry up a small patty or two to check salt content (pic below).

Now here is the hard part of the whole preparation: Put it in a fridge for at least 24 HOURS.  Trust me, this is the true secret to a great chorizo.


Once you are ready you can link this meat.  Or, just make patties, or cook like hamburger and use for tacos, burritos, etc.  But this batch was cooked like hamburger in a skillet.  Then it was stuffed into empanda shells, and baked in the oven


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe! I'll definitely have to try this, like me some chorizo.


----------



## Gulfin (Aug 26, 2012)

Man, we make a lot of different sausage but I like the sound of that. Just pulled a pack of ground out of the freezer. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

I like having options for venison. Another easy recipe, thanks dawg!!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 27, 2012)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

I've just discovered chorizo, but I never thought how to make it from scratch!!  Thanks!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 27, 2012)

wow looks good


----------

